# Gamo Shadow Express "Can't get scope to sight."



## fataldog³

I'm new to this forum. So please bear with me.

My wife and I just built a house out in the country, so I pulled my ol' .177 pellet rifle out and started plinking around. It has a scope and I am deadly accurate with it. So now I am getting a pretty big head and I want to upgrade to something a little better so I get a .22 cal GAMO Shadow Express, and buy a nice scope for it. I have spent two days trying to bench this thing and get it sighted correctly. Forget it, this thing is throwing pellets all over the place. No two shots are the same.

I thought maybe it was me. My son, is a firearms instructor and is just crazy accurate. Must come from him being a dentist, good hand eye coordination or something. So I had him try to sight the rifle. He started from scratch, took the scope off was very meticulous remounting it, etc. Then he tried to sight the gun in. After about an hour he said, "What is with this rifle?" I said, good, it's not just me.

He said he didn't believe the Shadow Express had a rifled barrel and didn't see how it could ever be accurate. Anyone else experience this same problem with the Shadow Express? I am pleased with the feel of the gun and the overall construction, it's a nice beefy feeling gun, but who cares if it doesn't hit what you are aiming at.

Any .22 rifles with rifled barrel that anyone can recommend that is in the $229 - $249 range?


----------



## darkgael

The Shadow Express is listed as an air shotgun/rifle. Is that the one that you have? If so, it is a smoothbore, not a rifled barrel. It would require a small pellet adapter in order to fire pellets. Are you using that?
That is the only Gamo Shadow Express that I could find by searching.
I own a similar model, the Viper Express, which is also a smoothbore air shotgun/rifle. It is quite accurate when using the pellet adapter and a red dot sight; I can usually hit a two inch bullseye, shooting offhand at 25 yards, when I stand still enough.
Another thought, what scope are you using? Is it an "airgun" scope? If not, that may be the problem as "reverse recoil" in spring piston airguns really messes up "regular" scopes.
Pete


----------



## fataldog³

Yes that's the one. The shotgun feature is worthless, I didn't buy it for that reason, I bought it because it was the only .22 model they had.

Adaptor? What adaptor? :lol:

Of course I am using the little brass adaptor... it would be pretty funny if I wasn't though. "I don't know what's wrong, I put the pellets in one end and they just fall out da' other!" 

You have to take the adaptor out if you use the shotshells, and put it back in if you are using pellets.

I was wondering if it was a smooth bore? I thought it might be. And if that is the issue with the accuracy. I can't imagine how you could ever get an accurate shot without a rifled barrel.

What do you think? And by the way, thank for for your reply.

Fatal Dog­­®


----------



## darkgael

Fataldog: I apologize if that query about the adaptor was presumptive. But....y'know.....stranger things have happened. Mine, initially, came without the adaptor. 
What type of pellet are you using? 
Sights may be the issue. I have, as I wrote, a red dot on mine and it works just fine. I use it for crows, keep the shots to 25 or so yards. I use Beeman Silver Bear and Crosman pointed. 
About the SG aspect. Those little shells are reloadable, quite easily. I use a foot operated clay thrower adapted to throw round crackers. It happens fast and I don't break many but every now and then a chip will fly. It's good practice for quick mounting.
Pete


----------



## cybertronflux

bring it back and get a beeman 1073 for 125 bux.......


----------



## stonejs1

You need to try new pellets for it. I work a lot with guns, even pellet guns, being in the service and with pellet guns one brand of pellets might fire dead on straight and another might fire all over the place. Even if they are the same size. Trust me on this one... try some new pellets for it. You have to find the right ones for each paticular gun when you are working with those higher powered pellet guns. Try it out.


----------

